# Click Pens??



## jttheclockman (Mar 16, 2020)

Thought I would revisit this topic now that many new kits are hitting the vendor shelves. Also with the addition of the new click mechanism that most are going to. So what is the best click pen on the current market that you recommend?? Why and are there negatives to it?? heard about this little piece that seems easy to lose if a customer changes the refill. Maybe a photo showing what the kit looks like. I am still in search of a good clicker. Thanks.


----------



## mark james (Mar 16, 2020)

.


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Mar 16, 2020)

During my search I heard a lot of likes about the vertex. They liked the smoothness of the click mechanism. I gave one to a friend and he kept breaking the clicker off the top. The plunger is a metal cap that screws on a plastic piece that goes inside. The plastic broke each time. 
 I asked for one that showed a lot of the blank for my cigar pens. The Blade or Tenacious, same kit different suppliers, is what I settled on. It has a great solid feel with a smooth click operation. It’s a very nice kit and pen.


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Mar 16, 2020)

Sorry I hit the wrong button trying to upload the pictures.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 16, 2020)

Kenny I am liking that for a few reasons, the barrel looks beefy enough to support some segmenting work and also long enough to show off some nice blanks. Does it have that little plastic piece that people talk about and where did you get those??

I just checked a few vendors out and found them. The 2 I like are chrome and gunmetal. Lets see what others think but this is a good start.


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Mar 16, 2020)

Those are both nickel plated. Berea and Woodcraft is where I bought these. The click is a Schmidt or something like that. I can get out of this site to check the name and I don’t want to start over typing.


----------



## Argo13 (Mar 16, 2020)

John, 

I know of 5 kits that have the Schmidt click mechanism. The first was the Duraclick EDC. That is the one with a small plastic spacer between refill and clicker. A very nice click but losing the spacer is a downfall. ( the refill extender does attach to the refill however)
PSI has two other clicks with the Schmidt click the EDC Classic and the Anvil. The have no plastic piece. Some of their styles are metal and some are platings
Berea enters with two styles so far. The Blade and the super button click Sierra. Both have the Schmidt mechanism with no spacer. 

The two I’ve made so far are Duraclick EDC and the.Classic the Dura click are on the right. Classics on the left


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 17, 2020)

Thanks I would be interested in hearing about the Sierra click. I am familiar with the Sierra line and that would be nice to have that in the line. Anyone use those for awhile and want to weigh in??


----------



## alanemorrison (Mar 17, 2020)

John, I don't know if they are available in your area but Beaufort Ink in the UK have the Tempest which is an excellent click pen. Phil there has never had one complaint about them. I don't know if he has a distributer in the US.
Alan


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 17, 2020)

alanemorrison said:


> John, I don't know if they are available in your area but Beaufort Ink in the UK have the Tempest which is an excellent click pen. Phil there has never had one complaint about them. I don't know if he has a distributer in the US.
> Alan


Turners warehouse carries them. I will look at them thanks.


----------



## KenB259 (Mar 17, 2020)

Two I was considering is the "Blade" and the "Tenacious", I believe they are the same pen, just named different by different venders. As you know, I chose the Sierra Super button click.


----------



## Curly (Mar 17, 2020)

John now that William Wood-Write (penblanks.ca) is shipping to the US you might want to look at the Luxor. I haven't tried them yet myself.

Disclaimer. Marla makes pen blanks for them.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 17, 2020)

Curly said:


> John now that William Wood-Write (penblanks.ca) is shipping to the US you might want to look at the Luxor. I haven't tried them yet myself.
> 
> Disclaimer. Marla makes pen blanks for them.




Wow we have another player that looks good. Thanks Pete. I like the fact they all use the same click mechanism which seems to be king right now. This may come down to me ordering a few of each and seeing how well they do.


----------



## RunnerVince (Mar 17, 2020)

Do any of these click pens have a matching pencil? I'd like to find a good click pen and mechanical pencil to buy for when my sons graduate. Luckily I have a few years, but still.


----------



## mick (Mar 20, 2020)

John since I'm starting to turn again I too am looking for a good clicker. Before when I was doing shows there weren't a lot of choices and none if them were great. Then the Sierra became available. For some reason I'm just not a fan(maybe it's the look but I just can't warm up to it.)
Then came the Long Clicker. I liked them and the mechanism was smooth but as much as I liked them the button seemed it of place sticking up like it did. I still sold a good many of them. But now I'm going to follow this post closely and hopefully find one I like. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 20, 2020)

mick said:


> John since I'm starting to turn again I too am looking for a good clicker. Before when I was doing shows there weren't a lot of choices and none if them were great. Then the Sierra became available. For some reason I'm just not a fan(maybe it's the look but I just can't warm up to it.)
> Then came the Long Clicker. I liked them and the mechanism was smooth but as much as I liked them the button seemed it of place sticking up like it did. I still sold a good many of them. But now I'm going to follow this post closely and hopefully find one I like.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Mick seems all the new clicks hitting the market use the new Shimidt mechanism and is all metal and smooth. So it is now the look of the kit that is choice.


----------



## KenB259 (Mar 21, 2020)

John , new penn state catalog came today. They have a new click pen that has the Schmidt mechanism. It’s called the “Groove”. It’s vey slim so not sure if it would be a candidate for segmenting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 21, 2020)

KenB259 said:


> John , new penn state catalog came today. They have a new click pen that has the Schmidt mechanism. It’s called the “Groove”. It’s vey slim so not sure if it would be a candidate for segmenting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


Will take a look at it.


----------



## Roger Schlenz (Mar 22, 2020)

I went to the Penn State online catalog  and read about the Groove.   It seems to be  a true Slimline clicker, with the Schmidt mechanism and the full size Cross-style refill.  I ordered a couple.  The drill bit is 7 mm, the tubes are 2-1/8", the bushings are normal Slimline bushings.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 22, 2020)

Roger Schlenz said:


> I went to the Penn State online catalog  and read about the Groove.   It seems to be  a true Slimline clicker, with the Schmidt mechanism and the full size Cross-style refill.  I ordered a couple.  The drill bit is 7 mm, the tubes are 2-1/8", the bushings are normal Slimline bushings.


Thanks not a fan of slimlines so probably will skip that one.


----------



## Sand Mountain Designs (Apr 7, 2020)

I settled on the Blade from Berea. Same as the Wood Craft Tenacious but better price point for me @ Berea. I love the click mechanism on this one and the kit goes together very easily. I plan on making this my go-to click model.


----------



## mark james (Apr 7, 2020)

PoppyTee said:


> I settled on the Blade from Berea. Same as the Wood Craft Tenacious but better price point for me @ Berea. I love the click mechanism on this one and the kit goes together very easily. I plan on making this my go-to click model. View attachment 236472



Nice pen Steve.  I got 5 of the Blade several weeks ago, but have not turned any yet.  It is very promising and I like the long barrel.  Opportunities for a longer profile for segmented blanks.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MTViper (Apr 7, 2020)

I've turned 2 of the Super Button Click Sierra pens - one for me and one for my wife.  I have 2 more but haven't turned them yet.  I'm not a great fan of click pens.  Prior to this the Vertex click was my favorite.  Now the Super Button Click  Sierra has taken its place.  This is the smoothest click pen I've ever used.  It's quiet, smooth, and reliable.  I've shown mine (Exhibition Grade Bethlehem Olive) to other folks who turn pens.  They start admiring the barrel and I tell them to click and every one has been amazed.  I'm saving the other 2 for someone special.  

Steve


----------



## magpens (Apr 7, 2020)

I think that the new Berea "Sierra Super Button Click" pen kit is an absolutely superb pen kit !

My thread of today (possibly ignoring the title) may be relevant to this thread, and I would appreciate comments on what I wrote about the Berea "Sierra Super Button Click" and the length of its brass tube (diameter is the expected 27/64" ... at least that is the recommended drill bit size.)

Here is the link to my thread ...






						Contact Person at Berea (re: Click Pen Kit Design) ?
					

I seem to remember a name Jim H. ..... does anyone know his last name, please ?  But I am not even sure he is the best person to talk to ... he may be more in sales than in design.  One consideration I want to discuss relates to the fairly new "Sierra Super Button Click" pen kit. This kit...



					www.penturners.org


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 7, 2020)

Thanks all and I will probably order a few of the better clicks and try them and make a decision off that. I am partial to the Sierra line so see how that goes. Thanks again.


----------

